
Patient Infected with Two Strains of Covid-19 in Iceland - yread
https://grapevine.is/news/2020/03/24/patient-infected-with-two-strains-of-covid-19-in-iceland/
======
BubRoss
Covid-19 or SARS-CoV-2 ? The article says the first.

~~~
smn1234
[https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2...](https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2019/technical-guidance/naming-the-coronavirus-
disease-\(covid-2019\)-and-the-virus-that-causes-it)

Disease - coronavirus disease (COVID-19)

Virus - severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2)

~~~
BubRoss
Right, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, so if there were two different strains of
something, wouldn't it mean two different strains of the virus itself?

